# Шейный-грудной-поясничный остеохондроз и ТЭЛА



## ZZubra (2 Апр 2014)

Рост: 182

Вес: на начало 106 кг, на сегодняшний день 98 кг

Возраст: 36 лет

Пол: мужской

Город: Курск

На моей памяти не было сильных ударов, болей после поднятия тяжестей и т.п. Но были в молодости прыжок с парашютом и пару полетов на военных (которые не парят) парапланах.

*Хронология:*

1.  Заболело правое ухо. Лечил по очереди у трёх врачей. У последней (кмн, главный фониатр области) почти месяц с визуальным контролем (эндоскопами) и разными замерами. Евстахиит вылечила. Боль осталась, но не было падения слышимости. В итоге она предположила, что может быть дело в остеохондрозе шеи. Начал делать зарядку шеи – боли прошли.

Сейчас если стреляет в правом ухе наклоняю голову влево – вытягиваю до хруста и также вперёд влево – боли проходят.

2.  В 2012 году появились боли в левом боку под лопаткой в области сердца. Сделал УЗИ сердца – ничего не нашли, сделал МРТ грудного отдела позвоночника (есть только заключение) и невролог поставил диагноз остеохандроз. Был назначен Хондрогард, Медокалм, Мильгама, Нимисил и гимнастика. После выполнения всех назначений боли прошли. Постепенно начал по утрам делать все более серьёзную зарядку с гантелями. Через пол года проколол курс Хондрагарда.

3.  В конце 2013 года опять появились боли, аналогичные предыдущему случаю, вправо. Охлаждал ледяной бутылкой, завернутой в полотенце 2 раза по 10 минут, Нимисил. Через 3 дня боли исчезли полностью и я сутра сделал щадящую зарядку.

4.  К вечеру появились сильные боли влево. Стандартная схема не помогла. Спал сидя, начал задыхаться. Через 4 дня попал к неврологу, которая отправила на рентген, где поставили диагноз двусторонние пневмония и плеврит.

5.  Был госпитализирован в пульмонологическое  отделение. Там выяснилось, что основной диагноз – тромбоэмболия: множественные инфаркты легких, рецидивирующая (заключения КТ без подсветки и с контрастом). Откуда пришли тромбы не нашли: делали УЗИ ног, рук, живота, груди – везде в заключениях – признаков прохождения тромбов не выявлено.

6.  После курса антибиотиков была подобрана доза Варфарина. После отмены капельниц в течении 3 дней появились боли в области сердца. УЗИ сердца никаких отклонений не обнаружило. Предположили, что дело в остеохандрозе (кровати с сетками провисшими) и это он дает боли, с чем и выписали.

7.  Далее насколько месяцев плохого состояния-давление, боли в груди слева и в грудине. С повышенным давлением кардиолог разобралась Престансом5/5 и Кавентоном. А потом перевела на Престариум5. Постепенно боли начали проходить. Сделал УЗИ вен шеи – норма. На рентгене шеи – остеохондроз, начальные стадии спондилеза. Сделал МРТ шейного и грудного отделов позвоночника (снимки и заключения в альбоме). А потом разболелась поясница – не мог сидеть начинались боли (жжение) справа в пояснице.

8.  Прошел уже 4 неврологов. Лечения стандартные: мильгама+мидокалм+быструм гель/…+диклофенак/Найзилат/Мовалис/Кеторол/Нурофен/Найз+Алфлутоп. То таблетками, то уколами. На МРТ никто не отсылал. Только один послал на рентген поясницы. Рентген шеи назначала кардиолог. После лечения наступают временные облегчения, а потом все сначала. Отправляли с шеей к массажисту, но когда тот отказался снимки МРТ посмотреть я его испугался и больше не ходил.

9.  В последнее назначение 4-й укол Мовалиса резко поднял давление до 180 с 120-130. Пришлось вызывать скорую, памятуя о возможности кровоизлияний из-за разжижителей крови. После этого никакие препараты, назначенные неврологами, не принимал.

10.  Появилось подозрение, что остеохондроз начал прогрессировать из-за приема Варфарина (начитался, что недостаток витамина К ведет к разрушению хрящей, а других объяснений такого резкого  обострения с позвоночником). Пришёл к сосудистому хирургу со своим предположением, та, похоже усомнилась, но, если мол я очень хочу и могу финансово, то могу перейти на Ксарелто или Продаксу. Я выбрал Ксарелто. Сейчас принимаю 1 раз в день по 20 мг, протромбиновое время после 12 часов после приема 14,3 сек.

11.  Неврологи полностью игнорируют гемангиому, считают что болей она давать не может, при этом ни один не смомтрел снимки. Спину никто не осматривал – один из четырех через рубашку потыкал пальцем в спину. Физио на грудной отдел не назначают. На шею делал Милту. На поясницу назначили Амплипульс, но в очереди надо стоять часа полтора (сидеть не могу) – показалось, что положительный эффект от процедуры полностью нивелируется отрицательным от ожидания.

12.  На пятницу берут в дневной стационар, но заведующая сказала «Чем же тебя лечить такого?», намекая на несовместимость кроверазжижителей и НПВС.  И еще добавила, что снимки МРТ неврологам не нужны – хватит и заключений, а снимки нужны нейрохирургам.

13.  На данный момент состояние следующее (на фото). Почти при всех движениях в шейном и грудном отделах хруст.

14.  Вопросы: не великовата ли у меня гемангиома? Чем и как не лечить, а вылечить спину? Каковы могут быть причины такого состояния?

*Снимки МРТ: https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/506/view*


----------



## линуксоид (2 Апр 2014)

Безусловно, гемангиома в теле позвонка (тем более такого размера), это компетенция нейрохирургов. Именно они будут решать вопрос о тактике и методике лечения. Неврологи в данной ситуации должны направлять к нейрохирургу. До консультации адекватным нейрохирургом
1) Всякое отсутствие физ.нагрузки прыжкового, толчкового и др.типа с воздействием на позвоночник ПРОТИВОПОКАЗАНО
2) Никакой мануальной терапии!!!
3) Помнить, что наличие гемангиомы такого размера это потенциальная угроза компрессионного перелома со всеми вытекающими.
Что делать дальше решит только нейрохирург. После выбора тактики лечения гемангиомы решите дальнейшую тактику по дорсалгии. Хруст и т.д.в такой ситуации вторично. Обязательно сообщите доктору о проблемах со свертыв.системой крови. 
При возможности выложите на форум МРТ что имеете, докторам будет интересно.
С визитом к нейрохирургу не затягивайте, консультация обязательна.
Все остальное в данный момент вторично!


----------



## La murr (2 Апр 2014)

линуксоид написал(а):


> При возможности выложите на форум МРТ что имеете, докторам будет интересно.


Андрей Алексеевич, снимки опубликованы:


ZZubra написал(а):


> Снимки МРТ: https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/506/view


----------



## ZZubra (2 Апр 2014)

2 раза спасибо: за консультацию и за указание на альбом со снимками.
Прыжки были давно, да и теперь я все время помню о свертываемости. На снимках небольшие гемангиомы еще в 2-х позвонках видно над тем, что с большой гемангиомой.
А дальнейшие планы лечения какие стоит выстраивать?


----------



## линуксоид (2 Апр 2014)

ZZubra написал(а):


> 2 раза спасибо: за консультацию и за указание на альбом со снимками.
> Прыжки были давно, да и теперь я все время помню о свертываемости. На снимках небольшие гемангиомы еще в 2-х позвонках видно над тем, что с большой гемангиомой.
> А дальнейшие планы лечения какие стоит выстраивать?


Планы лечения выработает нейрохирург. Он подробно даст рекомендации по каждой из гемангиом. Главное - попасть на прием к нейрохирургу, который будет заинтересован это сделать. Он и выстроит тактику лечения и даст рекомендации. Очень советую найти достойного нейрохирурга. А потом будете заниматься всем остальным. Удачи Вам. И помните - стучите и Вам откроют


----------



## ZZubra (2 Апр 2014)

Огромное спасибо за консультацию. Придется и буду использовать знакомства по максимуму.


----------



## ZZubra (3 Апр 2014)

Для наглядности выкладываю МРТ на которых видна гемангиома


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (3 Апр 2014)

ZZubra написал(а):


> Отправляли с шеей к массажисту, но когда тот отказался снимки МРТ посмотреть я его испугался и больше не ходил.


Массажит не обязан смотреть снимки МРТ. Это не входит в его компетенцию. Пройдите массаж.


----------

